# Animal desconhecido dá costa em Maceda (Ovar)



## Miguel96 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:53)

Hoje na praia de Maceda em Ovar foi avistado um animal de espécie desconhecida já em fase de decomposição.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Nov 2015 às 22:02)

É uma tartaruga marinha. Dado o estado de decomposição não vai ser fácil identificar a espécie.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Nov 2015 às 22:03)

É uma tartaruga de couro aposto todo o meu dinheiro


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2015 às 22:07)

camrov8 disse:


> É uma tartaruga de couro aposto todo o meu dinheiro



Parece que sim.

http://www.worldwildlife.org/species/leatherback-turtle

http://wwf.panda.org/what_we_do/end...gramme/projects/leatherback_tracking_project/


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2015 às 21:41)

camrov8 disse:


> É uma tartaruga de couro aposto todo o meu dinheiro



Sim, é uma tartaruga-de-couro a maior de todas as tartarugas.


----------

